# مفهوم الإتضاع



## happy angel (1 أبريل 2009)

*1- الوداعة فى المعاملة

كان السيد المسيح وديعــًا فى معاملته مع المرأة السامرية. لم يكن عنيفــًا ولا قاسيـــًا فى كلامه ولا حتى مع مـَـن شــَـتـَموه وعيـَّـرُوه، بل كان يرد عليهم فى وداعة.

2- عـَـدم التسرُّع

الإنسان المتضع لا يتسرع فى اتخاذ قرارته، بل "ليكن كل إنسان مسرعـــًا فى الاستماع مبطئـــا فى التكلم مبطئا فى الغضب." (يع 19:1)

3- عـَـدم الانتقام

إذا أهـِــين الخادم من أحد المخدومين وحاول أن يرد الإهانة، فهو يفقد هدوئه، ووداعته، واتضاعه. لا تنتقم لنفسك، بل قل: "من أجلك نــُــمات كل النهار." (مز 22:44، رو 36:8)

4 - قــَـمع الذات

الإنسان المتــَّــضِع يقمع ذاته ولا يتذمر على شئ. هناك مــَــن يشكر الله فى الظروف الحسنة، لكن عندما تصبح الأوضاع غير مواتية، يتغيــَّـر، ويتذمـَّـر ويفقد هدوئه وسلامه. تذكــَّـر أن الله أخرَج شعب إسرائيل من أرض العبودية، لكن عندما تذمــَّـروا، حرَمــَـهم من دخول أرض الموعد. 
الخادم الحقيقى يقمع ذاته ويتحكــَّـم فى نفسه. وهو يحمل الصليب بفرح، عارفــًا أنه "إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى، فلينكر نفسه و يحمل صليبه و يتبعنى." (مت 24:16، مر 34:8، لو 23:9)

5 -عدم الإدانة

ما أكثر ما يقع الخادم فى خطيــَّــة الإدانة ويفقد سلامه. إن الإدانة هى ضربــَـة كبرياء، وكثيرا ما تتضمـَّــن تعــدِّى على وجود الله؛ فمـَــن أنت أيها الإنسان حتى تدين الآخرين؟ من منكم بلا خطية؟ من أقامك قاضيــًا؟ إذا لم تقل كلامـًا حسنـًا، فلا تقل كلامـًا رديئـًا، لأن هذا يقودك إلى الإدانة.

6 -لا يطلب ما لنفسه

الإنسان المتضع لا يفكـِّـر فى كرامته ولا وقته، لكنه بيحث عن الآخرين. الخادم لا يشفق على نفسه، بل يتعب ليربح الآخرين، ولا يسمح لنفسه أن يستريح ليتعب الناس. الراعى الحقيقى لا يعتبر نفسه رئيسـًا أو متسلـِّـطًا، لذلك يصلـِّى القديس أغـُسْــطـِـينوس: "أذكر يارب سادَتى عبيدك." وإذا كنـَّـا ندعو الفقراء "إخوة الرب" فلابد أن نعطيهم الكرامة التى تليق بهذا الاسم. إنه هو نفسه الذى قال: "وبــِّـخ، انتهر، عـِـظ"، وقال: "بكل أناة وتعليم." (2تى 2:4) ومن تعاليم البابا شنودة الثالث للكـَـهـَنة: "كن أبــًا وسط أخوتك، وأخــًا وسط أولادك."
إن الناس لا يستريحون لمـَـن يكلــِّمهم بكبرياء أو تعالِـى، لأن الراعى الحقيقى لا يتكبر فى مظهره، ولا فى كلامه، ولا بعمله، ولا بروحانياته. *​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا ورااائع  يا هابي

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل يا هابى 

ميررسى على الموضوع

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## أَمَة (2 أبريل 2009)

*الإنسان المتضع لا يفكـِّـر فى كرامته ولا وقته، لكنه بيحث عن الآخرين*

شكرا يا هابي على موضوع التواضع
كلنا بحاجة للمزيد من التواضع مها فكرنا اننا متواضعون​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع رااائع جدا
الرب يبارككم
منتهى الشكر
صلاتكم لى​_


----------



## girgis2 (20 أبريل 2009)

*ألف شكر (Happy angel) للموضوع الجميل ده*

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 أبريل 2009)

*



إن الناس لا يستريحون لمـَـن يكلــِّمهم بكبرياء أو تعالِـى، لأن الراعى الحقيقى لا يتكبر فى مظهره، ولا فى كلامه، ولا بعمله، ولا بروحانياته. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

موضوع اكثر من رائع
مرسي *​


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع بداية رائع ويستحق التقييم لمحتواه الروحي الزخم ...فيه نتعلم علن الاتضاع ...أنه الوداعة في المعاملة وعدم التسرع وعدم الانتقام وضبط النفس وعدم الادانة ولا تطلب مالنفسها


----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااائع يا هابى 

شكرااااااااااااااااا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا ورااائع  يا هابي
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا هابى
> 
> ميررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _موضوع رااائع جدا
> الرب يبارككم
> منتهى الشكر
> صلاتكم لى​_


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *ألف شكر (Happy angel) للموضوع الجميل ده*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> *
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> مرسي *​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> موضوع بداية رائع ويستحق التقييم لمحتواه الروحي الزخم ...فيه نتعلم علن الاتضاع ...أنه الوداعة في المعاملة وعدم التسرع وعدم الانتقام وضبط النفس وعدم الادانة ولا تطلب مالنفسها


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااااائع يا هابى
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا حبيبتى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

